# Removing Wall Paper



## Paradigmzz

So, I broke down and used a pump up garden sprayer to wet the backing of the wallpaper I was stripping today. After 10 houses with multiple rooms and bathrooms later over the last 2 months, why did I never do this before? 

I always used a squirt bottle before. This was WAY easier......


----------



## daArch

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Now your ready for the next step. 









retro fitting an electric air pump so you don't gotta waste time hand charging it.


----------



## Paradigmzz

I felt kinda dirty changing methods so late in the game, usually wallpaper removal is few and far between, but I have beem doing full house renos lately and the lingering wallpaper here is finally leaving my region. People here love the 10 million variations of texture and wallpaper is not as common here as it once was. 

I had to break out the pump up because, frankly, my hands hurt. I am so glad I did. Love the set up Arch.


----------



## daArch

I gotta a call for a 3000 sq ft stripping job (says he read my "stuff" on the forums). As much as I appreciated the call, and wanted to take it on, I had to decline because that would be too many days after days of work that would destroy my body.

Stripping day after day can really take its toll. Especially at my tender age. The air pump reduced on repetitive motion that was no good on my wrist.


----------



## straight_lines

We used hot water dif solution in the airless on the last one we did. So much wallpaper... 

From the 90s too. We were sick of looking at pastels.


----------



## daArch

How did that work?

Were you able to control the amount sprayed?

I found multiple light mists work better than a heavy spray that runs down the walls and soaks the floor.


----------



## Paradigmzz

This last one was 2 layers with the underlayer oil primed. 3 rooms of hell. The boxer break in my right hand is screaming right now.


----------



## Paradigmzz

I would think that would atomize tons. The pump up with drops and some beach towels against the base was good enough for me. I used hot water and dif too...


----------



## daArch

Paradigmzz said:


> This last one was 2 layers with the underlayer oil primed. 3 rooms of hell. The boxer break in my right hand is screaming right now.


How did you break through the oil primer?

This is when I recommend putting 36 grit in a sander.


----------



## daArch

And my friend Mike Zekich (of Safe and Simple), instructs his guys to "dry shave" that painted layer off and then soak and strip


----------



## straight_lines

daArch said:


> How did that work?
> 
> Were you able to control the amount sprayed?
> 
> I found multiple light mists work better than a heavy spray that runs down the walls and soaks the floor.


It was different for sure. Good thing is the carpets were being replaced so we were working off bare subfloor or tile. I did use a 411 tip. Funny thing is I was improvising because we were 30 miles from a store with a new pump up sprayer, and the one we use for WP got broken.


----------



## Paradigmzz

daArch said:


> How did you break through the oil primer?
> 
> This is when I recommend putting 36 grit in a sander.



Soaked the edges and peeled, one chunk at a time. Tried to get the backer wet to gain some ground. It was a PITA. NOW you tell me about a sander.


----------



## daArch

You can always call

Land line on my site

Cell: five oh eight, to ate for, for won fore nine (so spelled to foil the bots)

that goes for most here. If I am working make it SHORT !. I may have a wet soggy strip by the corners waiting to disintegrate. (bluetooth is never on site, headphones are).

just IDENTIFY yourself :whistling2:  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

straight_lines said:


> We used hot water dif solution in the airless on the last one we did. So much wallpaper...
> 
> From the 90s too. We were sick of looking at pastels.


 
I sure hope you had on respirators, that Dif through a sprayer will kill you as quick as Kilz original:yes:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> And my friend Mike Zekich (of Safe and Simple), instructs his guys to "dry shave" that painted layer off and then soak and strip


 
I will second the S&S, Diff sucks compared to this product. It also comes from California so you can drink it , do not attempt this with Diff:whistling2:


----------



## 6126

Paradigmzz said:


> So, I broke down and used a pump up garden sprayer to wet the backing of the wallpaper I was stripping today. After 10 houses with multiple rooms and bathrooms later over the last 2 months, why did I never do this before?
> 
> I always used a squirt bottle before. This was WAY easier......


Good point. Havent done any in a while, but I used to do a lot. Always used a squirt bottle too. I have one to bid Monday. Maybe its time I start using a pump sprayer too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

paper tiger an pump sprayer is the only way to go ........


----------



## Paradigmzz

Ole34 said:


> paper tiger an pump sprayer is the only way to go ........


I have no love for the paper tiger. You get stuck with millions of pieces of shredded garbage, plus it has no love for drywall. I'd rather soak and peel as close to a full sheet as possible. 


Glad it works for you though.


----------



## straight_lines

You have to be very careful when working with paper, and not score to deep. In my experience vinyl is pretty much a given you need to score.


----------



## RH

Man I hate paper tigers.... What I really want is a hohlenpoker!

Maybe Schmidt's stepson can make me one. I'll totally pay 25% more than VS


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Found this video. I have one of these old green propane steamers. It was my dad's and it's rusted out. I need to get it fixed or refabricated. They don't make them anymore.


----------



## straight_lines

I have rented and electric unit a couple of times, but that propane one is the shiz.


----------



## Ole34

Paradigmzz said:


> I have no love for the paper tiger. You get stuck with millions of pieces of shredded garbage, plus it has no love for drywall. I'd rather soak and peel as close to a full sheet as possible.
> 
> 
> Glad it works for you though.


 
ill usually scratch once then soak the entire room about 5-6 times before i even touch it with a blade an for the most part depending on the type of paper an how it was installed it will come off in sheets not pieces but for some reason eveybodys experience is different


i want to clerify ''BLADE" i use a 4-5'' spackle blade to get an edge or corner of paper then i just use my hands to pull it off


----------



## daArch

ole,

Please try 36 grit in a sander.

The pro's are you don't score the wall, you expose much more substrate than a Paper Tiger, and the paper comes off whole - not in strips as with scoring with a blade.

The con is the dust. Either vacuum before spraying, or use a vacuum sander.

OH, and you just need a quick pass, no dawdling to sand down to bare wall.


----------



## Windy Painters

For bigger jobs I use airless sprayer with warm water. It takes less time. Especially when you have to strip 5-6 rooms, w/o carpets. 
For garden sprayer I use Hot Water.


----------



## ProWallGuy

A squirt bottle? Seriously? Do you ladies put that in a pocket in your apron while scraping at the wallpaper with a nail file? :laughing:


----------



## parodi

Gibberish45 said:


> Man I hate paper tigers.... What I really want is a hohlenpoker!
> 
> Maybe Schmidt's stepson can make me one. I'll totally pay 25% more than VS


 
Yes you do:


----------



## mistcoat

How about a Festool Fakir TP?


----------



## daArch

Misty, have you used one? What does it consist of? Pokers? scrapers? I'd love more info. 

Do you know of a vid to show it in use?


----------



## mistcoat

I haven't used one myself Bill, but I have heard good reports.
I may be mistaken, but Colour Republic might have used one.

I'll get a report from someone who "apparently got banned" from here and see what they have to say of it. I'll see if there is a vid as well.


----------



## mistcoat

Quoted from a member in a land far, far away  would you like a link :whistling2: :lol:

"The fakir is just a perforator but one of a kind, not just cos it's fessy, it's not like a porcupine or the tiger a. Because you can adjust the teeth level to suit paper thickness, b. It doesn't just puncture it tears the paper away creating little cups if you like so when you squirt your remover of choice - dif/KK whatever it really does saturate the paper."

"... or the Duplex with the wallpaper stripping blade attached? Cheaper too."

No vids found as yet :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

mistcoat said:


> How about a Festool Fakir TP?


 
What is this in real money?:blink:

£128.40


----------



## mistcoat

According to Google Chris, $205.90

Cheap at half the price


----------



## bikerboy

DaArch has cured me of my evil "oil prime over it" ways. 

I rent one of these from the evil big box store where I get my Berh crap. It hooks to the shop vac and you can go from wall to ceiling without bending over. Use it on multi room or large jobs otherwise its my Milwaukee sander hooked to the shop vac.

Always used the garden sprayer, but will try the spray rig next time.

Have yet to try the safe and simple.


----------



## chrisn

bikerboy said:


> DaArch has cured me of my evil "oil prime over it" ways.
> 
> I rent one of these from the evil big box store where I get my Berh crap. It hooks to the shop vac and you can go from wall to ceiling without bending over. Use it on multi room or large jobs otherwise its my Milwaukee sander hooked to the shop vac.
> 
> Always used the garden sprayer, but will try the spray rig next time.
> 
> Have yet to try the safe and simple.


 
Bad man


----------



## chrisn

mistcoat said:


> According to Google Chris, $205.90
> 
> Cheap at half the price


Thanks


----------



## daArch

Chris,

Do you happen to know if our friend Phil R. in NJ has S&S to sell? Or do all quantities need to be ordered from Mike in Pasadena?


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do you happen to know if our friend Phil R. in NJ has S&S to sell? Or do all quantities need to be ordered from Mike in Pasadena?


No, I don't know, I always got it from Mike.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

I tried looking into that as well . 
Thinking it would be faster to get from Ohio. Or new jersey . I just ending up ordering from mike . I bought a gallon seems like everybody wants to remove there wallpaper . It will by first strip in years . Since I am doing things right and not breaking out the cover stain . I figure in the end it's less work than priming everything 4 times . Plus I hate getting high in those bathrooms , I might have to change my clean date . Thanks dearch


----------



## chrisn

That gallon will most likely last you a year or more.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

I bought three gallons in 2005. I dispersed half of one to another hanger, and I am just starting my last gallon. But then again, Mike has given me so many free samples, I prolly have gone through a gallon of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Currently removing two layers of vinyl faced wall covering with the fibrous / gauze like backing throughout a dentist's office. Wondered if the sanding 1st approach would work on this type of "paper". It doesn't seam like the surface would abrade in the desired manner. Also has anyone seen the wall covering that looks like cork. It's by far the worst I've ever had to remove.


----------



## daArch

Most commercial vinyl can be pulled of the wall dry. Remove paste by wetting and scrubbing, unless on raw rock. Then I guess sand smooth and prime with Gardz ?

I have not seen cork wallcovering, only heard of it.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Thanks for the reply...this stuff has been a real bear. If you pull on the 1st layer, it's bonded so well you can damage the drywall (tear the paper facing off) through the 2nd layer of wall covering. Oh well, I just keep plugging away.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

If it is pulling off the drywall facing, I hope you have skim coating in your proposal as an extra. If you are going over with 20 ounce vinyl it will not be so bad, but if you are using paper or painting, those walls need to be near perfect.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Interesting, Am I the only one that uses a 20ml. roller to apply hotwater to the wallpaper backing. I find that works really well with minimal overspray. I sometimes use fabric softner instead of Dif too, which smells really nice.. Pump spayer works well for the edges though. However on small jobs I'll just cut it in with a 3 inch brush..


----------



## daArch

> Interesting, Am I the only one that uses a 20ml. roller to apply hotwater to the wallpaper backing. I find that works really well with minimal overspray. I sometimes use fabric softner instead of Dif too, which smells really nice.. Pump spayer works well for the edges though. However on small jobs I'll just cut it in with a 3 inch brush..



Sorry, have no idea what a 20 ml roller is. Does it hold 20 ml of water? (that's approximately .6762805 of a US ounce?)

But I have tried our 3/8", 1/4", 1/2", and foam rollers and have not been able to be quicker or neater than a well adjusted pump sprayer. The fan nozzle adjusted to a mist is nice. 

IMO.

Now, when I have to strip to a seam to replace damaged paper, I do use a brush to wet out ONLY the strip I am removing.


----------

